# Atmospheric/Ambient Death Metal



## MikeH (Nov 4, 2013)

This has probably been made before, but I'm looking for some recommendations for bands that are very atmospheric and ambient, similar to bands like Fallujah, Decrepit Birth, and Rivers of Nihil. Lots of delayed parts with heavy reverb that make you feel like you're floating through space, or in the middle of a forest.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Nov 4, 2013)

Ulcerate


----------



## The Grief Hole (Nov 4, 2013)

Encoffination's first album.


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 4, 2013)

Beyond Terror Beyond Grace - Nadir


----------



## vilk (Nov 5, 2013)

From the OP I only can really see Gorguts being considered 'ambient', and that's almost kinda stretching it.

I'd say Portal should qualify though. Especially their earlier releases. I'd say it's almost closer to ambient than death metal.


----------



## Nick4764 (Nov 5, 2013)

Bolzer's new album is ....ing excellent in this regard
among other mentions:
The Chasm
Orgone
Portal
Impetuous Ritual (features two members of Portal)
Deathspell Omega
Blut Aus Nord (I know these DSO and BAN are black metal, but bear with me)
Antediluvian
Adversarial
Mitochondrion
Zealotry
Vengeful
Abyssal
Dead Congregation
Pyrrhon
Immolation
Gigan
Mithras


----------



## Ikiharmaa (Nov 5, 2013)

Perhaps this is too obvious or tame, but Edge Of Sanity's Crimson has a thick unique atmosphere, totally different from the rest of the discography.

The other even more obvious one is Lykathea Aflame's Elvenefris. I guess there might still be people here who haven't listened to it yet.


----------



## gunch (Nov 5, 2013)

I see you like reverb drenched space death.

I like reverb drenched space death too.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 5, 2013)

O bby....


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 5, 2013)

I think OWL could be right up your alley:




The new Mitochondrion 7" is very good as well:

Antinumerology | Dark Descent Records


And have you checked Orbweaver?

Strange Transmissions From The Neuralnomicon | Orbweaver


----------



## Vhyle (Nov 5, 2013)

My work's bandwidth is being raped right now, so pulling up Youtube links is downright impossible at the moment.

However, I will recommend you check out Alrakis. It's black metal, not death metal, but extremely atmospheric and ambient. Alrakis is a one-man band, and A1N (the mastermind behind it) creates slow-paced black metal that is based on a space and universe theme. The tracks give you a surreal sense of just aimlessly floating through space, absorbing the universe and everything around you.


----------



## mgh (Nov 5, 2013)

Mithras of course as mentioned, who do drink deeply from the wells of Morbid Angel - I assume you are familiar with their oeuvre? (ignore anything post Formulas)...

some of the early doom-death bands may float your boat...


----------



## abandonist (Nov 5, 2013)

Darkspace

/thread


----------



## gorthul (Nov 7, 2013)

Very similar to Fallujah, check this out.


----------



## mgh (Nov 7, 2013)

abandonist said:


> Darkspace
> 
> /thread



yeah great band though more BM...i do see that Darkspace IV may make an appearance before the year is out, however....


----------



## DLG (Nov 7, 2013)

loving the Bolzer and Owl stuff, keep the recommendations coming.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 7, 2013)

gorthul said:


> Very similar to Fallujah, check this out.




Believe it or not, my band took Aegaeon out on their first two tours. Now look at them.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 7, 2013)

It's f*cking weird, but you could try checking out Disembowelment? (oh hang on, it's supposed to be typeset diSEMBOWELMENT)



They're Australian, I think they just did one album in about 1993 then split up. Seems like a cross between funeral doom and death metal. I like it.

Lots of ultra-creepy ambient parts, then some nice lo-fi death metal blasts about 3 minutes in.

All smothered in reverb, of course.


----------



## DLG (Nov 7, 2013)

inverloch too


----------



## spawnofthesith (Nov 7, 2013)

This thread is excellent, I've been seeking more of this type of stuff as well


----------



## thatguyupthere (Nov 11, 2013)

definatley the band entities.


----------



## Bucks (Nov 11, 2013)

To the OP, thanks for this thread and thanks for posting Gorguts!! However, I would class them more technical death metal, one of the best.

There was a technical death metal thread going on here quite a while ago with tonnes of there stuff posted in.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 11, 2013)

They're definitely tech-death, but they're also pretty atmospheric, as well as the other bands I posted.


----------



## DLG (Nov 13, 2013)

bringing this thread back.


----------



## jawbreaker (Nov 13, 2013)

This thread is too much win.


----------



## mgh (Nov 13, 2013)

someone on the Terrorizer forum posted these up - Boelzer...seem to fit in this thread nicely!


----------



## DLG (Nov 13, 2013)

thatguyupthere said:


> definatley the band entities.




no.


----------



## DLG (Nov 13, 2013)

mgh said:


> someone on the Terrorizer forum posted these up - Boelzer...seem to fit in this thread nicely!




it was already mentioned in the thread, first time I heard about them. 

that song you posted is currently my favorite song in the world.


----------



## HANIAK (Nov 13, 2013)

ahammm...


----------



## mgh (Nov 13, 2013)

DLG said:


> it was already mentioned in the thread, first time I heard about them.
> 
> that song you posted is currently my favorite song in the world.



damn missed that! yes they are very very good aren't they?

ok these are more black than death but are quite atmospheric


----------



## Necris (Nov 13, 2013)

Grave Upheaval: 
(No title) | Nuclear War Now! Productions


A band a friend of mine is a member of.



Infester is a band that has unfortunately been forgotten by most. 


Their Demo is set to be released this month, looking forward to it.


----------



## DLG (Nov 21, 2013)

this is pretty great. 

It's guys from Krallice. 

Death metal with no guitars - just bass, drums and vocals. 

Geryon | Geryon


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Nov 21, 2013)

Floating in space you say?

Wormed - Brutal Death Metal

Slammin' in space. It embraces the true concept of space - dead, frozen, emotionless, inhuman. All in a good way, though.


----------



## Eptaceros (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 22, 2013)

Try:



Has kind of a horror movie atmoshpere going on. Very roomy sound, too.


----------



## Blasphemer (Nov 22, 2013)

mgh said:


>




I can't stop listening to this. Holy crap, this is good...


----------



## DLG (Nov 23, 2013)

fyi the main guy in that band is the other guitar player in exivious who's not Tymon, Michel. 

He's very talented.


----------



## DLG (Dec 6, 2013)

this band sounds pretty promising

Artificial Brain &#8211; &#8220;Absorbing Black Ignition&#8221; | The Needle Drop


----------



## gunch (Dec 6, 2013)

DLG said:


> this band sounds pretty promising
> 
> Artificial Brain  Absorbing Black Ignition.|.The Needle Drop




That was really awesome


----------



## holy ghost (Dec 11, 2013)

I dunno how "ambient" can be applied to Decrepit Birth, but you should check out Grave Upheaval from Australia, their debut LP sounds like the ....ing dead coming back to life....


----------



## DLG (Jan 30, 2014)

really feelin this


----------



## Bucks (Jan 30, 2014)

great thread,

thanks to everyone whos posted, I've had a very good morning at work.


----------



## bobbybuu (Jan 30, 2014)

Wow, there is a lot of really great stuff here.


----------



## Decapitated666 (Jan 30, 2014)

This thread makes me so happy.

Check out:
Locrian
Kayo Dot
Minsk
Warforged
The Zenith Passage


----------



## frogman81 (Jan 31, 2014)

No Old Man's Child yet?!?!


----------



## mgh (Jan 31, 2014)

frogman81 said:


> No Old Man's Child yet?!?!




good band but not atmospheric,ambient or death metal ;-)


----------



## Necris (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## DLG (Mar 31, 2014)

this is pretty insane

tech/dissonant/psychedelic death metal

Pyrrhon


----------



## DLG (Apr 22, 2014)

New Bolzer track

https://soundcloud.com/bolzer/bolzer-steppes


----------



## rectifryer (Apr 22, 2014)

thatguyupthere said:


> definatley the band entities.




>op asks for ambient death metal
>posts the same genericore garbage as if noone has seen it already

This shit is getting old.


----------



## vilk (Apr 22, 2014)

Entities' first album is really good and totally heavy and very ambient (but I do hate the drum production). Even though you and I know that Entities is djent, if someone wasn't _hip to the jive_, I'm sure the closest logical association one might make is death metal. That guy just didn't know how elitist we all are against "genrecore". 



Oh, here's a pretty good atmospheric death metal band


----------



## DLG (Oct 18, 2016)

new Mithras album is streaming yall

http://teamrock.com/feature/2016-10-17/listen-to-mithrass-spectacular-new-album-on-strange-loops


----------



## vilk (Oct 18, 2016)

Oh yeah it's gonna be a rockin lunch break


----------

